# Other > Research requests >  I am developing a mood tracking app (survey).

## moodtracking

Hi all, I am working to create a mood tracking app. What differentiates my app from others that are currently out there is that in addition to being a place to record your mood, my app will allow you to design an "experiment" in which you try a new activity, lifestyle change, medication or supplement. The app will then be able to show you, using graphs and numerical values, how effective the change was in improving your mood. This way if the experiment was not effective, you can try a new one until your mood improves or if it was, have the data to confirm that it worked. I understand that this is a process many people already do on pen/paper, but I haven't been able to find a mood tracking app that effectively does it, so I want to create one.

I was wondering if anyone here would be willing to give me their feedback on my idea. I have a survey put together that will allow me to collect feedback (completing the survey enters you into a raffle for 1 of 2 $20 Amazon gift cards), or if you would prefer to comment on this thread or PM me, that is fine too, I would appreciate any feedback at all on this in any form.

Survey link: https://forms.gle/L8BDeGQUqgmFfxxDA

----------

OldMike (26-04-20)

----------


## Suzi

I've spoken to this poster and I'm happy for this to be posted. If anyone would like to join in, please do  :O:

----------

Jarre (27-04-20),OldMike (26-04-20)

----------

